# HUGE Migration out of North Dakota



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

We had a good run while it lasted, but there is a TON of birds heading high and south since yesterday afternoon...I've gotten some phone calls and more of the same all over.

Good luck Sodak boys.


----------



## wtrfowl14 (Dec 21, 2007)

Yea it was, but this stinks with the wonderful fall like weather we are having and they all are moving out, doesn't make sense. We lost over half of our birds early this week. And I haven't heard about the last 2 days but I have been hearing reports that yesterday there was a good migration as I was inside all day. Hopefully can still get in a couple snow goose hunts before chasing canadas again.


----------



## B.D.B. (Jan 9, 2008)

That is exactly what we thought when we were in Sask and they all left. They stuck it out through the colder weather and after it turned warm (50 F) they started to move out?!?! It seems as though they are moving with the length of day this year as opposed to weather pushing them. Definately was not pressure that pushed them out of SK because we didn't see another hunter for 5 days.


----------



## slough (Oct 12, 2003)

I would definitely back Chris' statement. Early this week there were birds all over, then while out scouting tonight saw few on the ground but V after V very high and headed south. Did see one about 2 acre pond that was so covered that I couldn't even see water though...


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Burned a tank and a half yesterday to find decent #'s. Definitely not seeing a lot of birds that were here.


----------



## troubleinthestubble (Oct 8, 2009)

Still lots of snows in my region in ND went out tonight scouting and seen lots all over. Lots of good feeds of snows and mallards,


----------



## Neck Collar (Sep 19, 2006)

I was in SE nd since tuesday and watched snows high and headed south all day everyday, even with the S winds mid week. Like you said yesterday and today it really picked up!


----------



## kberggren (Mar 27, 2006)

Saw snows in Nebraska all weekend but every single flock just kept going south! Hopefully they bring more ducks because lately its been really tuff!


----------



## Traxion (Apr 16, 2004)

Tons of snows heading south on Friday over N Central SD. Early morning while deer hunting I had lots low to the deck, a shotgun in hand could have brought more than a few down. Birds moved all day Friday, less Saturday, even fewer Sunday.

Interestingly I only saw one flock of Canadas going south and no ducks.

Is there a typical calendar migration out of ND at any given time? Weather was gorgeous, was surprised to see them moving in such force.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Lots of movement all weekend, yesterday it was pretty fierce again. Still plenty of snows but at the rate they're leaving it's going to have to start really thinning soon.

If you have ducks in your area, enjoy! Ducks have really been hard to come by in a lot of areas I've been to. We finally got into a good bunch yesterday, but that was after a lot of miles.


----------



## JuvyPimp (Mar 1, 2005)

Snows have been flying over friday thru last night here. Had snows migrating over while pheasant hunting both Sat and Sun.


----------



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

well at least somebody had lots of them! it seems that the migration has moved forever west. it sure was hard staring at an empty refuge most of the time i was in Kramer. looks like i will have to consider that a good place for cranes and grouse from now on. i've known it for a while, but hoped that high water levels would have brought back the numbers i remembered. i should have known better, and kinda did. but i have friends to visit there, so i went any way an still shot some snows. next year i will start in Canada and follow them, like someone else i know... :beer: i did however have a "goose slam" one day: a specklebelly, canadas, snows and blues over the decoys in a pea field. the group actually took 3 specks and our canadas were cacklers.


----------

